# Mateo on the Mend: Underwater Treadmill Action (*Video*)



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

This was from this morning's physical therapy session. I like how at the end he tries to rest his head on the bumper cushion in front of him...


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

oh my gawddddd he is such a lover! I just love him! What a sweet boy  His walk looks good too!

Drew has those same waders :wink:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> oh my gawddddd he is such a lover! I just love him! What a sweet boy  His walk looks good too!
> 
> Drew has those same waders :wink:


Ha- yeah, he's such a good sport with all the stuff they put him through... When I first met with the PT people, they told me that they sometimes video the dogs and post them on youtube--- so I asked this morning if they would make a video of him in the tank. Cracked me up when I first saw it--- such a good little soldier.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

aaaa!!!! I love how high he's picking up his front feet. he's such a trooper!!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

His face! LOL. So, you are done now? No more surgery? How is he doing now?


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> His face! LOL. So, you are done now? No more surgery? How is he doing now?


Nope- he went through his second (successful) surgery just over 3 weeks ago. Right now he's restricted to leashed walks, and the twice/weekly pt sessions. Fortunately, the massive heat wave that descended on the northeast recently has helped keep his energy down...but otherwise, he's doing really well!

The recuperation time is 6-8 weeks. Then, he's off restrictions... and he can play with his friends, wrestle, run, etc.

It may be my imagination, but it seems like his limp is improving almost daily...

Something else to look forward to: in mid-August we are traveling to our family cottage on a lake for some well-deserved R & R. I can't wait...


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

You're so lucky to have access to those kind of treatments. He looks great! Give him lots of hugs (well, once he's dry!)


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

you need to do something about Mateo. He just gets way too excited


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

xellil said:


> you need to do something about Mateo. He just gets way too excited


Ha! Yeah, the boy's pretty much out of control... needs to mellow out. 

Actually, the only thing he gets excited about is when he sees a friend (person OR dog) on the street that he knows/that knows him. 

Food? Nah; not a foodie at all. I have to call him to eat...and sometimes coax him. But connecting with friends? Turns him right on...


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

oh my god, he is just so cute. I just want to hug him. And I love the end when he tries to rest his head lol. Such a mastiff.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

So cute!! Although most of what I'm saying is purely imagined!! As usual as soon as I play a video like this Khan goes crazy barking at the computer! Does the same thing with still pics of the dogs too! Crazy doofus dog! LOL


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Im happy to hear that Mateo is recovering well after his surgery! He is such a handsome boy


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I think its awesOme that you can do physical therapy with him! Gosh the things they have available in the city, I would just love to live there!!

So glad to hear Mateo is doing well! I'm sure your glad te surgery is finally over and he's on the road to recovery. I remember the first few weeks after Avery's surgery were the worse, but he's a pain in the arse, glad Mateo's taking it easy!!


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

That may just be the most adorable thing I've ever seen! I'm so glad he's doing so well. Keep up the good work and give him a ginormous hug for me!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> I think its awesOme that you can do physical therapy with him! Gosh the things they have available in the city, I would just love to live there!!
> 
> So glad to hear Mateo is doing well! I'm sure your glad te surgery is finally over and he's on the road to recovery. I remember the first few weeks after Avery's surgery were the worse, but he's a pain in the arse, glad Mateo's taking it easy!!


I am SO glad the surgery is over! Yeah, Mateo is taking it kind of easy.... but mostly I have the hot, hot and humid weather on my side; he doesn't really want too do much in this heat. I was thinking that it might be harder to keep him to leashed walks in the cooler fall/winter season. He will play through the pain, lol.

And it is good to have these things available in the city. BUT. It is so expensive to live here! I have to cut out some things in order to make other things available to me.

C'est la vie...


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Mateo is such a sweetheart.
He is really looking good after his surgery.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Janet At Nutro said:


> Mateo is such a sweetheart.
> He is really looking good after his surgery.


He is strong... and seems to be on track as far as recovery goes. 

Although, I have been a bit slack about doing his rehab "homework"--- every week I am given some exercises to do with him at home once or twice a day. The first week, I almost forgot-- and then this week, I am making more of an effort...my bad!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Just an update: Mateo went in for his third physical therapy session today, and the therapists were so impressed with his strength and progress. He has no problem using his right leg for range of motion exercises, and willingly uses his right shoulder for paw lifts and "pushes." 

And, of course, he's still plugging along on the underwater treadmill... 

He is now 4 weeks post-op; between 6-8 weeks we will be released for full exercise. Right now, I have increased his play time in the park a bit; he wants to play so badly... I just limit it to non-impact socializing, and a bit of a quick sprint here and there...

He looks better and better every day. Yea! :biggrin:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Just an update: Mateo went in for his third physical therapy session today, and the therapists were so impressed with his strength and progress. He has no problem using his right leg for range of motion exercises, and willingly uses his right shoulder for paw lifts and "pushes."
> 
> And, of course, he's still plugging along on the underwater treadmill...
> 
> ...


I am so amazed that you are still able to play in the park! I know this surgery was not as extensive as the knee surgeries we went thru with Zeus; but jeez, at 4 weeks, we were only allowed a 5 minute (and I mean that literally!) walk. 
So glad he is getting back to being a Dogue!!
You are as bad with the homework as a friend of mine! He took his dog for PT, and when I ask him about the exercises, you would think he had to do them. He's got more excuses than anyone! LOL!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so glad to see he's doing so much better, healing well. Hydrotherapy works wonders....keep it up and you'll be so happy about the results!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

There is another thread wondering if raw feeding helps speed recovery. Mateo isn't disproving that. I'm so glad he's doing well.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

hes sooo cute!! glad he is doing so well too!
what a doll he is! thanks much for the video!
thou, i may need more to satisfy my addiction to his cutness


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> I'm so glad to see he's doing so much better, healing well. Hydrotherapy works wonders....keep it up and you'll be so happy about the results!


The underwater treadmill is really a great tool-- I just recently heard about another place in the city that offers a lot of different water-type therapies (including a real pool) for rehabilitation. I may look into it... if it's not too expensive! Since Mateo loves the water, I will find a way to use it to his (joints) advantage...


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

xellil said:


> There is another thread wondering if raw feeding helps speed recovery. Mateo isn't disproving that. I'm so glad he's doing well.


Yes-- I believe his natural, raw diet has been very helpful in his recovery. I've been tweaking it to address his shoulder surgery (i.e. adding more chicken feet, trachea/gullet, colostrum, and some liver support post-op to help deal with the meds they gave him.) And making sure he has plenty of omega 3's, as well as the important basics: heart, and good red meat.

I do believe it makes a difference.


----------

